# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  مشکل با RTX5 و emWin

## asqarkz

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من به تازگی کار با میکروکنترلر STM32F429IGtx و برد EWB-STM32F4xx-H بهمراه یک ال سی دی تاچ 7 اینچی رو شروع کرده ام.
وقتی emWin را به تنهایی در پروژه استفاده میکنم، مشکلی نیست و گرافیک موردنظر روی ال سی دی نمایش داده میشود،
 ولی وقتی RTX5 رو فعال میکنم، با emWin مشکل دارم. یعنی در دستور GUI_Init هنگ میکند.
در ضمن با keil 5.31 کار میکنم

void app_main (void *argument) 
{
 GUI_Init();
}

int main(void)
{
    SystemCoreClockUpdate();
    osKernelInitialize();
    osThreadNew(app_main, NULL, NULL);
    osKernelStart();
}

----------


## vahidsadighi92

سلام ایا این مشکل حل کردید

----------

